
Debian Buster release date 2019-07-06 - artie_effim
https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2019/06/msg00003.html
======
artie_effim
Having been a linux user for the past 20 years and a Debian user for the past
6, I am looking really forward to this release. Stability and reliability is
rock solid. Great work Team Debian!

